# Anyone got any downtube shifters?



## Matthew_T (11 Apr 2012)

I am looking to up the gearing on my bike but I have downtube shifters which I am unable to find anywhere on the internet for a decent price.

I currently have a 7 speed system (can get a new cassette online) so I wanted to change to an 8 speed system.

If for a good enough price (under £30). Then I will be happy to have them.


----------



## robgul (11 Apr 2012)

Do you want indexed or friction* - band-on or bosses? I have several of varying style and vintage that you can have for not much more than the postage.

If you run in friction the 7 speed levers you have will/should work with 8 speeds

Rob


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Apr 2012)

robgul said:


> Do you want indexed or friction* - band-on or bosses? I have several of varying style and vintage that you can have for not much more than the postage.
> 
> If you run in friction the 7 speed levers you have will/should work with 8 speeds
> 
> Rob


A quote from the manufacturers website.


> *Gear Shifters:* Shimano down tube thumb shifters, 14-speed


I am not entirely sure what type they are. I will take a picture of them for you to work out.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Apr 2012)




----------



## robgul (14 Apr 2012)

OK - they are "index only" levers (some can be switched from index or friction) - BUT if you want to run in friction for the rear cogs then pretty much any down-tube lever will work on the bosses on your frame - just unbolt the existing lever and replace. [I don't know, but you MAY be able to remove the part of the mechanism inside the lever that does the indexing and convert them to friction]

A "donor" bike from the tip would probably provide what you are after - or the guy at the LBS will have a box of bits under the bench!

Rob


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Apr 2012)

robgul said:


> OK - they are "index only" levers (some can be switched from index or friction) - BUT if you want to run in friction for the rear cogs then pretty much any down-tube lever will work on the bosses on your frame - just unbolt the existing lever and replace. [I don't know, but you MAY be able to remove the part of the mechanism inside the lever that does the indexing and convert them to friction]
> 
> A "donor" bike from the tip would probably provide what you are after - or the guy at the LBS will have a box of bits under the bench!
> 
> Rob


I googled the name on them and a guide to how they are fitted together came up. I understand what you mean by the bit in the middle of the downtube which does the indexing. It could be a little bit of a faff getting it out and I could possibly lose it down the tube.
I will have a bit of a more indepth look at the range of shifters out there now that I know what they are.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## robgul (15 Apr 2012)

" .... I could possibly lose it down the tube. .. "

Not sure what you mean here - there's nothing inside the frame tube, if that's what you meant? - the lever mechanisms just bolt on to the bosses brazed to the frame.

To go back to the original post : do you really need to change from 7 to 8? Benefits would be marginal IMO

Rob


----------



## MattHB (15 Apr 2012)

Things were so simple and cheap in those days!


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2012)

You ideally need shimano SIS down tube shifts. You should be able to get new non groupset ones within budget. Ps the index is in the shifted. You could easily convert to sti but that's more expensive for shifts and down tube stops

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 Apr 2012)

Kudos for sticking with DTS: _real_ men reach between their legs to change gear.


----------



## Diggs (21 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Kudos for sticking with DTS: _real_ men reach between their legs to change gear.


 I fear similar discussions about disc brakes in a couple of years


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Apr 2012)

Diggs said:


> I fear similar discussions about disc brakes in a couple of years


 
Don't think so. With hundreds of brake systems out on the market, disc brakes being one of many formations, the rim / calliper combo will always be the best.


----------

